# New Outback!!



## kbett2000 (Aug 24, 2004)

Greetings All!!

Just purchased a new 21rs on Sunday, this site WAS great in helping me decide between the Outback and a Fleetwood Caravan. I am picking up the 21rs on the
30th and family and I are veeeeery excited. I am looking for some pointers from fellow Outbacker's on things I should look for during the delivery. Also for the other 21rs owners out there...how do you like them ???

Thanks!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Look Here Outbackers.com FAQ and click the link for the PDI Check list.

Good luck with the new Outback, and welcome to the family.

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and Enjoy


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome and Congratulations !

Use the PDI check list, it covers just about everything. One tip, load up everything you can at the front of the camper (flip the bottom bunk up), the 21RS is light on the tongue weight and tows better with a bit more weight up front. I'm sure you will love it just as much as the rest of us do. Good luck !


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations on your new purchase! We bought our 2005 21RS in June, and made three trips this summer, spending a total of 4 weeks camping with it. I can honestly report no significant problems so far. (Do check the exhaust fan in the bath to make sure it isn't blowing in instead of out). The Outback replaced a 5 year-old hybrid, which we liked a lot, but had had a lot of water problems. We love the new unit, and are looking forward to doing some weekend trips this fall up in New Hampshire and Maine. I guess we'll get to see if the heater works!

Best of luck and welcome to the "family"! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The afore mentioned Outback FAQ will be a great help the PDI commends along with the PDI from Tom Boles should assure you of finding all the possible problems that some owners have had *before* you take possession of your camper.

Welcome aboard the Outbackers and congrats on your new camper!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

You will really enjoy your 21rs. We recently purchased one and have nothing but fun with it. It tow's easy and it's small enough not to intimidate the driver.

Enjoy...

Jose


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. Hope you love your unit as much as we do ours!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I seems every time we camp in our 21RS my wife comments to me "I just love this TT"! You will too!

Ain't this place great?!

Scott


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome to Outback land and surely you will enjoy
















Jim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers! After about 3 weeks of owning our 26RS, last night I really started noticing things on the walls...scatches, dents, little staples popping out, ect. These are things that I wish I would have been able to "see" during the PDI, so I wanted to bring this up to you. The PDI checklists are really helpful, so be sure to check those out too.

Congratulation and have a GREAT time with your new Outback! 









~Brook


----------



## camperbill (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ,I have a 2005 21rs too. got it on june 18th. check bath fan[they wired them wrong] also look for things that are installed out of level, such as med cabinet, linen closet door, ect. had mine in for cosmetic repairs[ nothing mech.] also check the pc. off aluminum siding under door to see if it is attached correctly. I love mine and it gets lots of attention at campgrounds. good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to the outbacker family. Your going to really enjoy your new outback

Thor


----------

